# Burning embers out of chimney



## sea-gar (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a whitfield advantage II with a vertical chimney that terminates 3 feet above the roofline (total of 20' of vertical pipe.)  I have burning embers coming out of the top of the chimney at a pretty regular rate.  Is this normal?  Every 5 or 10 minutes one ember will reach the ground.  Is there something that I'm missing like a screen?  I installed the stove myself this year.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 12, 2008)

I would do a VERY GOOD cleaning of the stove and the entire length of the chimney.  While doing the cleaning do an inspection of the combustion fan and look into the stove as much as possible.  If it continues I would get up with your dealer.

Eric


----------



## StoveMiser (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a 10 foot vertical rise and have seen the odd got ember come out and drift several feet before going out. I thought the rise would take care of sparks, but I'm guessing the combustion blower in my big e is pretty strong to push sparks through a 45, 90, cleanout and 10 feet of vertical rise. I guess there's no getting around a spark or two...good thing the roof is asphalt and not cedar.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 12, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> I have a 10 foot vertical rise and have seen the odd got ember come out and drift several feet before going out. I thought the rise would take care of sparks, but I'm guessing the combustion blower in my big e is pretty strong to push sparks through a 45, 90, cleanout and 10 feet of vertical rise. I guess there's no getting around a spark or two...good thing the roof is asphalt and not cedar.



If you have 3" diameter you are pushing the EVL past the limit but if it works.......

Eric


----------



## StoveMiser (Dec 12, 2008)

I have 3 inch to the cleanout, and 4 inch on the vertical rise. Seems to draft fine. Why would 3 inch be more prone to sparks?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 12, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> I have 3 inch to the cleanout, and 4 inch on the vertical rise. Seems to draft fine. Why would 3 inch be more prone to sparks?



Nothing about the sparks and 3" diameter but 90% of stove problems do come from the venting.

Eric


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 12, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> I have a 10 foot vertical rise and have seen the odd got ember come out and drift several feet before going out. I thought the rise would take care of sparks, but I'm guessing the combustion blower in my big e is pretty strong to push sparks through a 45, 90, cleanout and 10 feet of vertical rise. I guess there's no getting around a spark or two...good thing the roof is asphalt and not cedar.



Did somebody tell you that asphalt won't burn???? If so, they lied.


----------



## StoveMiser (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sure asphalt can burn, but the likelyhood of a spark igniting a cold shingled roof must be pretty slim... Nonetheless, I'm not happy that the occasional hot ember comes out of my vent, but what's the alternative when I already have 10 feet of rise? I'm considering adding another 5 foot section in the off season, but that most likely won't make a big difference. Doesn't seem like there are any other solutions. 

But thanks...hoss, for making me slightly more uneasy about the situation. Your post was very helpful...NOT. Just about ANYTHING can burn given the right conditions. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 12, 2008)

If you have a lot of saw dust you would get glowing Fly ash


----------



## StoveMiser (Dec 12, 2008)

It has nothing to do with saw dust. The nearly spent pellets get fragmented when the fresh pellets drop into the pan. The fragmented little embers get blown out of the pot and some make it through the exchanger and blower and out the vent. I'm meticulous with adjusting the damper and it is not open too much. The design of this stove/blower setup really jettison the sparks out the vent. You should have seen the fireworks when I had a straight out vent termination.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 12, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> It has nothing to do with saw dust. The nearly spent pellets get fragmented when the fresh pellets drop into the pan. The fragmented little embers get blown out of the pot and some make it through the exchanger and blower and out the vent. I'm meticulous with adjusting the damper and it is not open too much. The design of this stove/blower setup really jettison the sparks out the vent. You should have seen the fireworks when I had a straight out vent termination.



Has nothing do do with sawdust? what ever?
I have worked on 1000's of pellet stoves and have been burning multiple ones for 19 years
Im not saying YOUR PROBLEM is sawdust Im saying sawdust will burn and get sucked into the venting system 
I see it every day.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 12, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> I'm sure asphalt can burn, but the likelyhood of a spark igniting a cold shingled roof must be pretty slim... Nonetheless, I'm not happy that the occasional hot ember comes out of my vent, but what's the alternative when I already have 10 feet of rise? I'm considering adding another 5 foot section in the off season, but that most likely won't make a big difference. Doesn't seem like there are any other solutions.
> 
> But thanks...hoss, for making me slightly more uneasy about the situation. Your post was very helpful...NOT. Just about ANYTHING can burn given the right conditions. I'm not an idiot.



Well, pardon me, certainly did not mean to offend. Was simply trying to point out that asphalt shingles are not fireproof, and that EMBERS COMING OUT THE VENT are not a desirable byproduct. However, since you are not an idiot, I won't bother to suggest a little more tweaking on the draft. You obviously know more than I do.


----------



## StoveMiser (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't mean to come off harsh...well, maybe a little. Sorry, I just spend a lot of time making sure my stove is running optimally. Its kind of a sick obsession and even though I have only burned about 7 tons, I know my stove pretty well and know that this problem is not a matter of stove adjustments. The asphalt jab kinda got me fired up. This board is great. Sorry for stirring.

As for sawdust... Of course the problem is saw dust. What I should have said was that it was not excessive fines causing the problem. My pellets are handled with kid gloves and have no excess fines.


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 13, 2008)

Put on a metal roof and problem solved.... ;-P . J/K  How about a little less air flow (just a bit) maybe this will help. If not then why not just do a direct vent out 18" with a 45 at the end and a couple patio block under it. 


You guys better behave or it's belt time for all of you!  :gulp:


----------



## StoveMiser (Dec 13, 2008)

I've actually only seen one ember come out, so I'm not overly concerned. I am a little frustrated that I tried to do the right thing, spent an extra couple hundred bucks on pipe to solve the spark deal and it is still nagging me


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 13, 2008)

Any spark that comes out has little chance of igniting something. Its winter its wet, its cold, leaves are gone, snow on ground,roof. I would just let it go man and relax and enjoy the holiday season.... cheers...


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 13, 2008)

If this was a school bus the driver should have pulled over a long time ago.  I do see some anger management issues.  Is that the PC term I should use?  all this fuss and it was not caused be me.  Haaaaa.


Eric


----------

